# Burn Smell



## bwiest (Nov 30, 2008)

So i was driving pretty hard with my buddies in the car the other day.

Unfortunately I have this perpetual smell that somehting is getting to hott, it smells a lot like when the truckers burn out their brake pads going down a mountain, howvere it isn't my brakes, it is definately coming from the engine bay. I looked at the belt and there is a wobble in the pulley for the power steering pump. It seems like it smells worse after taking it over 3500 rpms, otherwise it is barely noticeable.

My question is: has anyone else had this happen before? and do you believe that the wobble would be causing the belt to heat up and give off a smell described above?

Thanks for you help in advance.


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

Sounds like your drivebelt is slipping and burning at higher RPMs.


----------



## charlied8 (Mar 23, 2009)

I had that exact same problem today as I got after it off the line at a red light. I'm convinced its the clutch slipping because I usually dump the clutch in a sort and the high revs of the engine slip on the clutch which causes friction and causes the clutch to heat up and create that burning smell.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah, usally a slipping clutch smells like brakes that got hot. Is it a auto or manual?


----------

